# Moss & water



## carlos58 (Feb 8, 2011)

hello everyone


----------



## rhino123 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice. Really beautiful shot!


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 8, 2011)

Really like the first shot.


----------



## peeper (Feb 8, 2011)

i really love the play of colors in the first image......all that sweet spring green and the little touches of blue in the dew make them sparkle!


----------



## Davor (Feb 8, 2011)

my fav is also the first one, the green gives it some color.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Dnd026 (Feb 17, 2011)

What lens are you using?


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 17, 2011)

d300 and 70/180macro nikon + extension tube 20mm kenko


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2011)

These are lovely!
They definitely show us a world that we wouldn't normally see with our own eyes!
I actually like them both quite a bit, though the first is more dynamic than the second, there's no doubt about that.


----------

